# ohio dam operation



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Can a fishing boat always go through dams on ohio river? Is there a time of day that no workers are there? I hope it is more dependable in Ohio than it is with rivers in Pa. [email protected]


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

24/7 commercial traffic has priority though. But that's the only delay. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

There are decent facilities above and below most dams on the Ohio to cut your delay down too if you know exactly where you want to fish.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

This is our first time in many years to go fishing - boating - camping in this area. We really want to "rough it" - maybe just pull over and drop the anchor and sleep in boat. Is this legal in Ohio? Please forgive my lack of experience-thanks for any help. Sharon


----------



## mkspw (Jan 2, 2009)

Locking thru the dams can take a long time, depending on the commercial traffic. Just read the rules for locking thru before you do it. Sometimes you can lock thru in around 30 minutes.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sharon.bender said:


> This is our first time in many years to go fishing - boating - camping in this area. We really want to "rough it" - maybe just pull over and drop the anchor and sleep in boat. Is this legal in Ohio? Please forgive my lack of experience-thanks for any help. Sharon


Welcome,
I (and 47 others) checked your 'profile' to see where you are from.???
I could give you 3 places to 'Park' a boat, and or put up a tent on the bank of the Ohio R and on it's tribs, Near Liverpool, but I need to know where your thinking of "roughing it"?


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

This trip will not be until late June or July, but we will be boating between dams at Wheeling to the dam at Hannibal, unless I can convince him to go through dams. We are interested in "parking" the boat unless there is camping allowed on the shore. thanks,Bless You, Sharon.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention that the area, even if it is a tributary, must be deep enough for a 19 ft. boat, bcause we do not have a smaller boat for fishing. Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Any more info on parking the boat? Are there stopping areas beween wheeling and Hanibal(going down Ohio) thanks- Sharon.


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for reply via private message. Now I ask if one is allowed to cook over fire when camping on side of river or is there a law against that too? there is in pgh. thanks Sharon


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

sharon.bender said:


> Thank you for reply via private message. Now I ask if one is allowed to cook over fire when camping on side of river or is there a law against that too? there is in pgh. thanks Sharon


That would probably depend on local ordinance. There are guys that fish at night up and down the Ohio and burn fires all night.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the info on cooking over fire. I was talking to partner on having dock in Wheeling that is in operation this summer of 2013. Any info on that would be appreciated. Otherwise we will have to use dock in Bellaire. Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sharon.bender said:


> Thank you for the info on cooking over fire. I was talking to partner on having dock in Wheeling that is in operation this summer of 2013. Any info on that would be appreciated. Otherwise we will have to use dock in Bellaire. Thanks, Sharon.



Sharon, Here's some info,,, maybe for 'others'.
RESTRICTIONS! 
That's one of the reasons why I was suggesting the Cumberland pool.
(check it out with Google Earth or Bing Maps)
Many people 'Camp' the weekends at & near the Yellow River Mouth.
It's a HUGE off-roaders playground. & there's a Campground w docks about a mile up.
Many boaters stay over (camp) at the Wellsville City launch. I call it the 'Little Yellow'. Just ask the nice guys at the campground, they camp by the RR tracks all season.
And The Little Beaver River is #1!,,,, it's a NEW Park & Launch (latrines),,, it would be another nice, quiet place to 'anchor' over night. (& the night fishing at the mouth is great ).
Launch the 19' at Liverpool, or better yet at Chester,,, they also have 'public' docks.
JUST SAY'N,,,,,


----------



## sharon.bender (Apr 23, 2013)

the only reason I say between Wheeling and Hannibal is because my friend does not want to go throgh dams to get to destination. That is why I want to verify there is a dock in Wheeling in use this season. Thanks for assistance anyhow, it should be useful to someone else. I will let him know the info you shared. Sharon.


----------

